# ihaven't seen "serving sara" yet, but....



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

in the first part of the film, matthew perry, who plays a process server in this, is in a scene that takes place in an illegal gambling hall in NYC...they filmed that here in dallas and i was hired as an extra and during the majority of the scene(i play a "casino goon"), i stand directly behind perry...now, i don't know if that scene actually made the final cut or if you can even see me(i'll know more tomorrow), but if you can, I'll let everyone know...lol :lol:


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Do you have a pic of what you really look like, I assume your Avatar is not exactly accurate 

From what I've read, there won't be many people seeing you if are aren't edited. Curse of the "Friends" stars I guess. Only reason I would even consider seeing it is Elizabeth Hurley, but that might not be enough?


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

well, just came back from watching the first five minutes or so-while perry is at the casino table, you see me wander by in profile looking like alfred hitchcock(big, blondish guy in black), then later on, you can see my head for a second or two behind joe vitiale, who plays the head of the "joint"-after perry leaves the casino, you can leave the movie and demand your money back!!! lol


----------

